# Which tractor?



## 2255 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am replacing a Case 2290 TWD. I will be mainly baling and mowing hay with this tractor. Sometimes will need to pull a 24 ft disk and a Kinze 12/23 planter. The Case 2290 did these jobs. The tractors I am looking at are a 1998 New Holland 8360, MFD, 12 x 23 transmission and 18.4 x 38 radial rear tires. The other is a 1991 Ford 8630, MFD, powershift transmission and 18.4 x38 rear tires. Which one would do the job?


----------

